# Hymer habitation



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and I have been pondering about the recent closure of Hymer in Preston and although I can get habitation checks done at most places, I actually (strange to some I know) likes Brownhills.
I have alternatives as in travelling to Newark or possibly travelling to Hymer, Germany.
We like the idea of going to Germany, to Hymer so can any of the great folk on here give us the pro's and con's of doing this please.
my habitation is due around October and i have a 6 months leeway in which to have it done. Thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Germany for me*

Hi, 
I would go to Hymer in Germany - if available factory tours are a must and the stelplarz in the town is adjacent to the most wonderful spa/swimming pool and time it for the Dusseldorf show /wine fests/beer festivals 
Happy Days 
Ray


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

That will be the last week of August then!. See you there perhaps.
C.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hymer, Bad Waldsee are excellent. We have had work done there. You would need to book your service in as they can be fairly busy. They have an 'aire' right on their doorstep where you can stop with EHU. Free!

www.hymer.service-center.de The guy's name is Guntram Kible. He speaks fluent English.

I have just checked my emails from him and it seems the address is [email protected]

Sal


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for the replis and this is now growing legs.
We are now considering going to Germany in July so we can possibly book in for habitation etc for later in the year.
So any idea's as regards a really nice route to Bad Waldsee and back.
Not decided, as yet, whether using ferry (Dover Calais) at £100 return. Dover/Dunkirk @£78 or Train at £132. Not been on train for a few years so may go for that.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

How does Hymer compare to cost of service to dealers in this country this is looking good for me to have my service done with them at least they know the vehicles and if anything requires attention your there in the right place.


Ron


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Bad Waldsee*

We have visited Bad Waldsee for warranty / service work on several occasions.
They are always friendly and very helpful.
Dont forget that the museum is also open now.

We have always travelled down via Luxembourg so we can enjoy premium diesel at around a £ per litre for a while...

Happy Travels

Dave


----------

